# locked stereo



## koramiel (Sep 22, 2020)

hello! I have a 2016 1.4l lt. i accidentally shot the radio and had to completely replace it. it fits fine and all, and i used part number 42505020 (which was the part number given to me by the dealership). once it was installed and connected to the battery, the screen turned on and had a popup that said it was locked  is there anything that i can do that doesn't require me to go to the dealership to get it unlocked?


----------



## Mack (Nov 8, 2016)

Accidentally shot the radio? ????
    ? 


Hopefully you can get some firearms training and keep that from happening again....


Try here for your current issue: 






How to Unlock Your Chevy or GMC Radio Without Paying a Dime | GM Parts Online







www.gmpartsonline.net


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Be careful with the new one!


----------



## Zero2Cool (Aug 11, 2020)

koramiel said:


> hello! I have a 2016 1.4l lt. i accidentally shot the radio and had to completely replace it. it fits fine and all, and i used part number 42505020 (which was the part number given to me by the dealership). once it was installed and connected to the battery, the screen turned on and had a popup that said it was locked  is there anything that i can do that doesn't require me to go to the dealership to get it unlocked?


I have the 2014 1.4L and replaced my stock head unit with the exact model number. It says _Locked_ on the panel. I disconnected the fuse for about 10 minutes and still no luck. This is kind of annoying.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

Zero2Cool said:


> I have the 2014 1.4L and replaced my stock head unit with the exact model number. It says _Locked_ on the panel. I disconnected the fuse for about 10 minutes and still no luck. This is kind of annoying.


Used radio must be programmed.

New radio is plug and play..


Sooooo eitheir get it programmed or return it and buy a new one.


----------



## Zero2Cool (Aug 11, 2020)

Snipesy said:


> Used radio must be programmed.
> 
> New radio is plug and play..
> 
> ...


Thanks. I wish I had known that ahead of time, lol. Having a newer vehicle is showing to be more of a hassle than I envisioned. 😃 I'm guessing this programming of the radio has to be done by a dealer?

Edit, nevermind. I just found the programming thread and that isn't happening. I've been debating between stock replacement or the "Tesla" style and the latter has just won out.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

Zero2Cool said:


> Thanks. I wish I had known that ahead of time, lol. Having a newer vehicle is showing to be more of a hassle than I envisioned. 😃 I'm guessing this programming of the radio has to be done by a dealer?
> 
> Edit, nevermind. I just found the programming thread and that isn't happening. I've been debating between stock replacement or the "Tesla" style and the latter has just won out.


Yes the Tesla style should be plug and play as well. Wire the appropriate harness of course.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

Zero2Cool said:


> Thanks. I wish I had known that ahead of time, lol. Having a newer vehicle is showing to be more of a hassle than I envisioned. 😃 I'm guessing this programming of the radio has to be done by a dealer?
> 
> Edit, nevermind. I just found the programming thread and that isn't happening. I've been debating between stock replacement or the "Tesla" style and the latter has just won out.


You don’t need to open it up to change the VIN. You just do SPS with a J2534 tool. As long as the part numbers are the same this works.

When the part numbers are not the same. Then you need to get creative.


----------



## koramiel (Sep 22, 2020)

Zero2Cool said:


> Thanks. I wish I had known that ahead of time, lol. Having a newer vehicle is showing to be more of a hassle than I envisioned. 😃 I'm guessing this programming of the radio has to be done by a dealer?
> 
> Edit, nevermind. I just found the programming thread and that isn't happening. I've been debating between stock replacement or the "Tesla" style and the latter has just won out.


wish i had found the programming thread earlier 😭 i ended up just exchanging my radio at the dealership which was 500 dollars more than expected


----------



## Zero2Cool (Aug 11, 2020)

koramiel said:


> wish i had found the programming thread earlier 😭 i ended up just exchanging my radio at the dealership which was 500 dollars more than expected


Ha. Yeah, I've spent way too much trying to figure out my stereo problems. I have the 9 speaker Pioneer setup, but only three speakers work. I replaced the Amplifier and tested wires so I'm pretty certain it's the head unit. I picked up a used head unit for $15 and then learn it has to be programmed. All this hassle just for a stereo really makes me appreciate the cars I'm used to owning (e.g. 80's, 90's and early 00's), lol. 

I'm not sure what I'm gonna do yet. I wanted to put in an aftermarket stereo, but that seems to be expensive too. I'm missing the days where a $20 stereo kit and $200 head unit were easy solutions, haha. Maybe I'm just getting old, lol.


----------



## Zero2Cool (Aug 11, 2020)

The dealer got back to me and says they want to charge one hour at $140. I'm not sure that's worth possibly going from 3 speakers to 9 speakers. 

Watching what this guy did, it seems fairly simple and I'm guessing the chip wasn't write protected. And it's a much older vehicle.







Snipesy said:


> You don’t need to open it up to change the VIN. You just do SPS with a J2534 tool. As long as the part numbers are the same this works.
> 
> When the part numbers are not the same. Then you need to get creative.


The part numbers are the same. The manufacturing dates are actually the same too. 

I wouldn't think it needs to be opened up to change the VIN. I'm just not sure what tool is appropriate. I know you mentioned J2534, but that threw me into a rabbit hole as it appears there are a lot of different ones. In the above video he uses a GM Tech 2, but I would think any diagnostic tool that writes/programs should suffice. 

Then again, based on this thread. If a tool could do it why go through all this hassle?








How-To: Disassemble Radio To Program VIN


I have had some people ask me about reprogramming the VIN number in the radio, so I thought I would write a how to guide that explains how to disassemble the radio so that the chip can be reprogrammed. For more information on upgrading to My Link, see this thread...




www.cruzetalk.com





I'm still kind of floored that this feels more complicated than it needs or should be.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

Zero2Cool said:


> Then again, based on this thread. If a tool could do it why go through all this hassle?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Because if the parts don’t match the VIN then GM’s software won’t work.


----------



## Zero2Cool (Aug 11, 2020)

Snipesy said:


> You don’t need to open it up to change the VIN. You just do SPS with a J2534 tool. As long as the part numbers are the same this works.
> 
> When the part numbers are not the same. Then you need to get creative.


What tools will accomplish this? I'm seeing that a Tech 2 tool does it. But, I'm not sure about investing a grand into it. A couple hundred, sure, because there should be some other use cases. 

And yes, the part numbers of the stereos are identical. I just need the VIN set.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

Zero2Cool said:


> What tools will accomplish this? I'm seeing that a Tech 2 tool does it. But, I'm not sure about investing a grand into it. A couple hundred, sure, because there should be some other use cases.
> 
> And yes, the part numbers of the stereos are identical. I just need the VIN set.


Google around for a used MDI 2.

Then buy the programming on the Acdelco TDS site.


----------



## Kathy Brooks (Jan 19, 2021)

koramiel said:


> hello! I have a 2016 1.4l lt. i accidentally shot the radio and had to completely replace it. it fits fine and all, and i used part number 42505020 (which was the part number given to me by the dealership). once it was installed and connected to the battery, the screen turned on and had a popup that said it was locked  is there anything that i can do that doesn't require me to go to the dealership to get it unlocked?


I couldn’t get a code to come up after pressing 2 and 3. Any other ideas.


----------



## .je (Aug 9, 2018)




----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

1 - 16 of 16 Posts

@Snipesy


----------

